

Ask HN: What are the most interesting mailing lists? - peter_l_downs

Do you know any mailing lists that are full of interesting stories and experiences, programming-related or not? I love reading stories like that of Carmack's inverse-square-root, or interesting pranks. Would I be better off just looking at some blogs? If so, which ones?<p>edit: spelling
======
misterm
The book Surely You're Joking, Mr. Feynman! sounds like it would be a great
read for you.

[http://www.amazon.com/Surely-Feynman-Adventures-Curious-
Char...](http://www.amazon.com/Surely-Feynman-Adventures-Curious-
Character/dp/0393316041)

As far as mailing lists go, I also would be interested in this.

~~~
peter_l_downs
I've read it, and love it! One of my favorites, I reread it every so often
solely because Feynman is so awesome :)

------
ecaroth
one of my favorite blogs that is littered with satire and tech-related gadgets
and stories is <http://www.geekologie.com/>

